# Hi Everyone!



## DebsKats (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm Debbie, and I live in Iowa with my 3 kitties, Chloe, Katy and Bailey. Chloe is a 17 year-old tortie, Katy is a 13 year-old black kitty and Bailey is a big guy, all white, and he's gorgeous! But then, they all are! And I love them to distraction. 

I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone and also finding somewhere I can talk about my cats. They've all got chronic health problems, and we're going through some pretty rough times right now.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope you can post some pictures for us :wink: and I'm so sorry to hear that  , if you need help you can post in the health section of the forum.


----------



## DebsKats (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you for the welcome. I've actually been over in the Health & Nutrition section and found an answer to question I had. All of their health problems are being followed by their vets. Chloe and Katy both have hypertrophic cardiomyopathy, Katy has pancreatitis and they all 3 have IBD. Bailey just had surgery last Thursday to diagnose the IBD and I'm now waiting on results of some special stains to tell me if he has lymphoma. To top it off though, he's got a URI flare and is so stuffed up. I think he and I will be heading into a steamy bathroom a little later (as soon as I give Katy her subq. fluids) to see if that helps him.

Oops! I forgot to say that I'll post pictures as soon as I can sit down and read the instructions.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Sounds like you've got your hands, full, Debbie, but welcome to the forum to you and your cats!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry your cats are ill! We are very happy to have you with us.  In the meantime, I hope your kitties get well. I'm praying for them and you now.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Get well kitties from me too  . My cat Baby also has cardiomyopathy, but she is taking pills for it so that she can live longer.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I hope your kitties get well, it's worrisome when our babies are ill. Enjoy the board Debbie and hope to see pictures soon


----------

